
OwnTerms: Creative Commons-licensed stock legal documents - danw
http://www.ownterms.org/
======
vegashacker
This could be cool. We previously had some discussion about this over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=37112>

------
palish
Yes! Wonderful. Thank you, whomever made this.

------
NonEUCitizen
[http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aBo8...](http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aBo8DnfekWZQ&refer=news)

